# OK - they're all God's creatures, but why...



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

why, oh why, does the Peke always seem to win? I just don't get it. To me, they look like furry boxes. Please don't be hatin' me, I'm just giving my own opinion. Hank had more personality in his tail than Malachy had in his square body.

Ok, I'm done.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I am certainly glad that I am not the only one who had the very same thought!! I was so hoping that the little Malt would have won since it sure was adorable. I was not aware that there is a Breeder in Dillsburg, PA since that is not all that far from where we live.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, the breeds are judged against their own standard, so it must have been an exceptional Peke. It is a sweet breed--I like them, but of course they can't compare in beauty to Maltese


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I think the same thing! It's always the Peke and the Affenpincher. I know the judges are the ones who actually get to feel them, but still!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am not 100% sure of this, but I think a Malt has never won best of group. Well, when you assemble all perfect specimens it has to maybe come down to a breed preference. Why Malts in their exquisite beauty never win in group at Westminster is a big mystery to me. But, shhhhh the day that a Malt wins BIS at Westminster is the day the breed becomes popular and suffers. We need to count our small blessings here. Keep it quiet. In the long run it is best for our beloved breed that they don't show really big time.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

:goodpost:


Sylie said:


> I am not 100% sure of this, but I think a Malt has never won best of group. Well, when you assemble all perfect specimens it has to maybe come down to a breed preference. Why Malts in their exquisite beauty never win in group at Westminster is a big mystery to me. But, shhhhh the day that a Malt wins BIS at Westminster is the day the breed becomes popular and suffers. We need to count our small blessings here. Keep it quiet. In the long run it is best for our beloved breed that they don't show really big time.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bailey's "girlfriend" in the neighborhood is a little Peke named Pebbles. "To know one, is to love one". Pebbles is from a BYB, but she sure has a winning personality! I am totally smitten with her, too.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I could be wrong, but I thought that when they were announcing the Malt, the commentators said that Malts have won best in group 5 times. Not a lot for 136 years!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sylie said:


> I am not 100% sure of this, but I think a Malt has never won best of group. Well, when you assemble all perfect specimens it has to maybe come down to a breed preference. Why Malts in their exquisite beauty never win in group at Westminster is a big mystery to me. But, shhhhh the day that a Malt wins BIS at Westminster is the day the breed becomes popular and suffers. We need to count our small blessings here. Keep it quiet. In the long run it is best for our beloved breed that they don't show really big time.


Sylie, I couldn't agree more. Popularity is the kiss of death for purebred dogs. Look what it did to Yorkies. :crying:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

We agree here! Tessa says "da Maltese wuz robbed!!!"


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> why, oh why, does the Peke always seem to win? I just don't get it. To me, they look like furry boxes. Please don't be hatin' me, I'm just giving my own opinion. Hank had more personality in his tail than Malachy had in his square body.
> 
> Ok, I'm done.


Linda, I totally agree with you. I am putting this comment here, it was in reply to Sue's pictures. "They just picked the Pekingese; UGH....I prayed they would NOT pick that one. I have nothing against them, I just hate the way they fluff out the hair and then waddle like a walking hassock! So many beautiful toy dogs to choose from, why do they constantly pick the Peke???"

Sylvie, I too feel the same way; as soon as the Maltese wins, they will be in big demand...not good for this precious breed. I believe it takes very special caring people to own Maltese because they are like perpetual babies and just need special care. I'm always sorta grateful the Maltese doesn't win for that reason.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Well, I am certainly glad that I am not the only one who had the very same thought!! I was so hoping that the little Malt would have won since it sure was adorable. I was not aware that there is a Breeder in Dillsburg, PA since that is not all that far from where we live.


Tara used to live in Dallas but recently got married, she may have moved to PA due to her husband's job. Her mother, Vicki Abbott lives in TX, I believe Dallas as well. They are both good customers of mine. Vicki is also a dog show Judge. I'm just guessing that's why the PA breeding.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> why, oh why, does the Peke always seem to win? I just don't get it..


Thank you ! We were talking about this in my house. Out of all the fine toy breeds. Geez. I wanted to comb that peke and use some conditioner and a flat iron on that wirey hair!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm with you on this one. I just can't warm up to that Peke. When he won the Progressive Best in Show on Friday I was like :blink::blink: I kept calling him an ottoman. Then I saw Laura call him an ewok. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Geez, I'm not even sure it's a him. :blush:Hope no one is hatin' but I just don't get it. But I'm not a judge. Maybe they're blinded by the white beauty of our breed. B) Agree though that top dogs become ripe picken's and sellin's for BYBs.:angry:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Linda I am right there with you g/f. They also love those toy poodles. It is supposed to be who is the best representation of it's own breed but it is also subjective to the judge. If you notice, a lot of the judges are either breeders or retired breeders and seem to be partial to their own breed. Just saying :innocent:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bonnie -- I'm not a Peke fan either. When one of my Lhasas (BIS, BISS CH LynnLaine's Roulette) was being shown, my handler was also showing Pekes. Whenever I was staying at her house or attending a show to see Rou show, the Pekes were there. Besides not being my cup of tea on a physical basis, I also think that they have NO personality.

But -- David Fitzpatrick (the owner and handler of the Peke) is hug and is a big advertiser -- goes hand in hand with winning.

And Tara's still living in Dallas. She and JD were married about a year and 1/2 ago and he lives in the Dallas area which is where she is living too.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Pekes are cute when cut down, but they look like a waddling ottoman to me when in coat and don't get me started on the sissy looking poodles!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> Pekes are cute when cut down, *but they look like a waddling ottoman to me when in coat and don't get me started on the sissy looking poodles!*


LOL at waddling ottoman, but watch out! I had a Toy Poodle as a kid, and she was a wonderful dog, although we always had her in a puppy cut. I've only seen one poodle on the streets of NY in a show cut. Very pretentious, if you ask me!:w00t:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I just thought of something - are we all Maltese snobs? Guess I already know the answer...:yahoo::clap::dothewave::amen:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> LOL at waddling ottoman, but watch out! I had a Toy Poodle as a kid, and she was a wonderful dog, although we always had her in a puppy cut. I've only seen one poodle on the streets of NY in a show cut. Very pretentious, if you ask me!:w00t:



I love poodles in general, i pet sit one and she's such a sweetie! :wub: It's definitely the show cut that i don't like. :w00t:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maggieh said:


> We agree here! Tessa says "da Maltese wuz robbed!!!"


Now that was a cute post from Tessa!!!!!!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I am not 100% sure of this, but I think a Malt has never won best of group. Well, when you assemble all perfect specimens it has to maybe come down to a breed preference. Why Malts in their exquisite beauty never win in group at Westminster is a big mystery to me. But, shhhhh the day that a Malt wins BIS at Westminster is the day the breed becomes popular and suffers. We need to count our small blessings here. Keep it quiet. In the long run it is best for our beloved breed that they don't show really big time.


Sylvia, oh I do agree with you. I just don't get it, in addition to their beauty there is so much in that little package of these precious ones. Oh my gosh, when they walk and that goregous hair just flows, WOW, breathtaking. I loved the little boy/girl, who just wanted to walk his little own way, and did a little twist, and started walking again, I cracked up and the baby placed, in the Maltese judging part. But you are so right shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, let's keep it quiet, you are so right :thumbsup:




sassy's mommy said:


> Linda I am right there with you g/f. They also love those toy poodles. It is supposed to be who is the best representation of it's own breed but it is also subjective to the judge. If you notice, a lot of the judges are either breeders or retired breeders and seem to be partial to their own breed. Just saying :innocent:


Pat, oh my gosh, you took the thoughts right out of my mind, that I have been having for years!

Yes, it should be representation of the breed, I don't think all that shaven of the poodles legs, and all the other things they to to the poodle represents the breed at all. It is showey, but I just don't get it. 

I have nothing against any breed, I honestly don't. If a Beagle were to win, I would be happy, very happy. It's their natural beauty.

If shaven paws, gets you to the top, I guess I could have entered Ana, as both her paws are shaven from her spay operation. She has poodle legs :HistericalSmiley:



Oh bless our Precious Maltese, the biggest secret in the small breed world....shhhhhhh let's keep it that way :wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

My son and I laughed when the Peke was walking, that was just one of the funniest things to see, that little guy waddling...and the announcers making fun of how long it was going to take him to get around the ring too. They aren't my cup of tea, but I can appreciate them-I do think they are funny looking though, that's part of their charm.

Did you all notice the 'no love' from the announcer when he was talking about the Malt and the Havanese? Called them street cleaners or something like that. I wanted to be offended, but was too busy watching the beauty walk.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> I am not 100% sure of this, but I think a Malt has never won best of group. Well, when you assemble all perfect specimens it has to maybe come down to a breed preference. Why Malts in their exquisite beauty never win in group at Westminster is a big mystery to me. But, shhhhh the day that a Malt wins BIS at Westminster is the day the breed becomes popular and suffers. We need to count our small blessings here. Keep it quiet. In the long run it is best for our beloved breed that they don't show really big time.


 
Good point!:thumbsup:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Bonnie
> And Tara's still living in Dallas. She and JD were married about a year and 1/2 ago and he lives in the Dallas area which is where she is living too.


That's good to know Tara is still a Texan! I was confused since she was showing in TX last summer. I have no guess why the dog is said to be from PA.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I laughed when the Peke was called a waddling ottoman!!!! I can't help it, he's so funny that he's cute!!!!! I laughed when I saw him also, those little short legs trying to keep up! There is no dog (in my opinion) as BEAUTIFUL as the Maltese in show coat!!!! They are just perfection!!!!! The Yorkies (to me) are absolutely beautiful, but the Maltese is Angelic!!!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I saw so many, many breeds last night that I just love. The Peke was the very LAST on my list!

I just feel in love with the Petit Basset Griffon Vendeen. What a doll! And I told my SO that when we get to move to a farm I want a Bearded Collie or an Old English Sheepdog.

Here's my first encounter with an OES. I had gone with a colleague to pick up her rescue Maltese and this big guy just loved me!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Madison's Mom said:


> I saw so many, many breeds last night that I just love. The Peke was the very LAST on my list!
> 
> I just feel in love with the Petit Basset Griffon Vendeen. What a doll! And I told my SO that when we get to move to a farm I want a Bearded Collie or an Old English Sheepdog.
> 
> Here's my first encounter with an OES. I had gone with a colleague to pick up her rescue Maltese and this big guy just loved me!


 
Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww my gosh, what a precious baby :wub: Awwwww. I love them toooooooo. Precious picture. :wub: That had to be one of the best hugs


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Awwwww I love Old English Sheepdogs! My neighbor has one (who Tiffany tries to boss around). And the PBGV was so adorable.

Pekes seem to win a lot in the toy group, don't know why. I like them when their hair isn't so floofed out.

I always hated the poodle show cut but it's kind of grown on me. I think it would be fun to walk down the street with a dog in an outrageous hairstyle haha.

I love that the Malt's name was Hank! So cute. He was really beautiful, especially when he walked and all that hair was flowing.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Linda I totally agree with you. I have plenty more to say but I won't.:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> why, oh why, does the Peke always seem to win? I just don't get it. To me, they look like furry boxes. Please don't be hatin' me, I'm just giving my own opinion. Hank had more personality in his tail than Malachy had in his square body.
> 
> Ok, I'm done.


I don't have a huge fondness for Peke's either, but Malachi fits his standard very well. He took BIS wins from the classes when he first started showing. He was the #2 dog in the country last year. He is pretty close to a perfect Peke. And his owner/handler is one of the nicest guys in the dog world. He has also shown top winning Maltese in years past. He still handles Maltese in this area and is always gracious to my mother and I when we see him, so while of course I was routing for Tara and Hank, I was happy for David and his boy. 



Snuggle's Mom said:


> Well, I am certainly glad that I am not the only one who had the very same thought!! I was so hoping that the little Malt would have won since it sure was adorable. I was not aware that there is a Breeder in Dillsburg, PA since that is not all that far from where we live.





Malt Shoppe said:


> Tara used to live in Dallas but recently got married, she may have moved to PA due to her husband's job. Her mother, Vicki Abbott lives in TX, I believe Dallas as well. They are both good customers of mine. Vicki is also a dog show Judge. I'm just guessing that's why the PA breeding.





Malt Shoppe said:


> That's good to know Tara is still a Texan! I was confused since she was showing in TX last summer. I have no guess why the dog is said to be from PA.



They said Dillsburg because that is where his co-owner and sponsor's live. When dogs get to this level they often have multiple owners. But Hank does still live in Texas with Tara and who is both his co-owner and his breeder. 



Sylie said:


> I am not 100% sure of this, but I think a Malt has never won best of group. Well, when you assemble all perfect specimens it has to maybe come down to a breed preference. Why Malts in their exquisite beauty never win in group at Westminster is a big mystery to me. But, shhhhh the day that a Malt wins BIS at Westminster is the day the breed becomes popular and suffers. We need to count our small blessings here. Keep it quiet. In the long run it is best for our beloved breed that they don't show really big time.


A Maltese has never won BIS at Westminster, but a few have won the toy group. The first to do so was in 1964 and was handled by a 16 year old Junior. This was a statistic I shared with Marina last year. I hope she is the next one to show a Maltese to a toy group win!!!! 

Tara's mother also showed a Maltese to a toy group win, I believe that was back in 1992. 

Toy Group Results - All Winners of Walter Jeffords Jr Trophy - WestminsterKennelClub.org


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Guess it's all up to the judge who he thinks fits the breed standard the best.

I've seen pet pekes that are cute, but I have NEVER seen a show peke that I liked....to me, they look like little shoe boxes with hair waddling around the ring:HistericalSmiley::blush:.....no I didn't just say that.....:innocent:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Sloths. LOL
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

KAG said:


> Sloths. LOL
> xoxoxoxo


Great description!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I dont know why people get so offended about this type of things. It is all a matter of personal preference, it is totally ok to find certain breeds unattractive. There are several i find downright ugly, peke being one. Some people dont like malts, thats ok with me, I dont take it personal, if we all liked the same things there would be so fewer options in life.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

shellbeme said:


> Some people dont like malts


Really? What's wrong with those people?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I got the best of both--my Moonie, supposedly half Malt and half Peke. Tons of fur and a fun, loving personality.  Shelter dogs rock, too.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Madison's Mom said:


> Really? What's wrong with those people?


I often wonder, fear of too much cuteness?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Madison's Mom said:


> Really? What's wrong with those people?


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



shellbeme said:


> I often wonder, fear of too much cuteness?


:thumbsup:

I just can't imagine anyone not liking a Maltese, some don't even know about the breed, maybe some don't want to own one, but not like them :w00t:

:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay I have to admit I wasn't entirely sure what a Peke looked like :blush:.

So I did a really quick search OMG, look how cute this baby is :wub:


View attachment 100627


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I like the look of pet Pekes a lot more than show Pekes. I also hate what the show world has done to Bichons Frises. (the BF standard says that the cut should be rounded, with long flowing ears, mustache and beard; not overly stylized. If that stupid cut isn't overly stylized, what is?) I have only really known one Peke in my life and she was majestic. She had the heart of a lion and would die to protect the least significant member of her social group. 

Again, I have to comment that I am certain that every single dog who _gets invited_ to Westminster is a perfect representation of the breed. Of course, I am just sort of assuming that, or more succinctly I am deducing that. How do you select the most perfect of perfect? There is no such thing...in the end, I think the judges must...I have no idea what they do. I am glad I'm not a judge....they would have to extend the show for another day, until I just finally selected the breed I know the best.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ok, I was there in NY on Friday.....let's take a vote on who we think should have won...


The Peke....???? with the dry looking hair???? and no legs...
View attachment 100628



..or the maltese?
View attachment 100629


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

The A Team said:


> ok, I was there in NY on Friday.....let's take a vote on who we think should have won...
> 
> 
> The Pekenegese (spelling?)
> ...


OMG!!!!! I didn't see the show....that's what the Peke looks like at shows...oh my GOD.

If I owned a Great Dane, I will STILL say the MALTESE. No pregiduce at all. Hands down. Dear me.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I like the look of pet Pekes a lot more than show Pekes. I also hate what the show world has done to Bichons Frises. (the BF standard says that the cut should be rounded, with long flowing ears, mustache and beard; not overly stylized. If that stupid cut isn't overly stylized, what is?) I have only really known one Peke in my life and she was majestic. She had the heart of a lion and would die to protect the least significant member of her social group.
> 
> Again, I have to comment that I am certain that every single dog who _gets invited_ to Westminster is a perfect representation of the breed. Of course, I am just sort of assuming that, or more succinctly I am deducing that. How do you select the most perfect of perfect? There is no such thing...in the end, I think the judges must...I have no idea what they do. I am glad I'm not a judge....they would have to extend the show for another day, until I just finally selected the breed I know the best.


 
Oh my gosh Slyvia, I just saw Carina's video of the Bichon. I love Bichons , but what the heck do they do to them for shows. Oh I don't like that look at all. Bichons are adorable as is. Geez.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

OMG it really does look like an ottoman!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

shellbeme said:


> OMG it really does look like an ottoman!


 
I can't even tell if it's the front or back. I'm sure it's the front. There's no way that breed looks like that all the time. Do they :blink: I doubt it. I don't get this.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I watched the entire toy breed with close attention. When that Malt came out and glided around the ring with flowing hair and elegant gate it took my breath away. I have a Maltese, because I think they are the most beautiful, elegant, loving, adorable, sweet, gentle, noble and again beautiful creatures on the face of the earth.
Often MiMi will run across the room with that same elegant, flowing grace that takes my breath away. I never stop marveling at her amazing beauty...inside and out.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Eeeesshhhhhhhhhhh okay, I will say it, Peke's are really ugly, I watched the interview from Cloud Clan's post and Hank was BEAUTIFUL! He was so handsome and alert and had the most beautiful lil look but omigawd that Peke was awfully unattractive.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Hank, the Maltese being shown by Tara Martin Rowell (who lives with her husband J.D. in Dallas), was co-bred by Tara and her mother, Vicki Abbott. Hank's great great grandfather, Tyler, is a full brother by a repeat breeding to Henry, a multi Best in Show Maltese who was shown by Vicki Abbott. Henry and Vicki won the Toy Group at Westminster in the 1992. Talk about all in the family, both canine and human!

Hank is currently co-owned by Ron Scott, Debbie Burk and Tara. Ron and Debbie live in Dillsburg, PA which is why Hank's address is listed as Dillsburg.

If Hank won the Group I would absolutely be rooting for him to win Best In Show. But I am rooting for the Peke. Whether I like the breed or not Malachy is an exquisite Peke. And his owner/handler David Fitzpatrick, is one of the nicest people in the dog show world. He is friendly, helpful, kind, gracious, and, most importantly, absolutely loving to all dogs. David himself is a rare breed in the dog show world!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MaryH said:


> Hank, the Maltese being shown by Tara Martin Rowell (who lives with her husband J.D. in Dallas), was co-bred by Tara and her mother, Vicki Abbott. Hank's great great grandfather, Tyler, is a full brother by a repeat breeding to Henry, a multi Best in Show Maltese who was shown by Vicki Abbott. Henry and Vicki won the Toy Group at Westminster in the 1992. Talk about all in the family, both canine and human!
> 
> Hank is currently co-owned by Ron Scott, Debbie Burk and Tara. Ron and Debbie live in Dillsburg, PA which is why Hank's address is listed as Dillsburg.
> 
> If Hank won the Group I would absolutely be rooting for him to win Best In Show. But I am rooting for the Peke. Whether I like the breed or not Malachy is an exquisite Peke. And his owner/handler David Fitzpatrick, is one of the nicest people in the dog show world. He is friendly, helpful, kind, gracious, and, most importantly, absolutely loving to all dogs. David himself is a rare breed in the dog show world!


Okay then, I say that without further prejudice we lovers of toy breeds stand together and cheer on that little Peke. We may think at first glance that he looks a little weird, but he looks like a perfect Pekinese is supposed to look. So....come on guys...lets get together and cheer for the toy breed.

Ready? One, two, three............go Malachy :good post - perfect


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks, Sylie! Go Malachy and David!! :aktion033:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Go Malachy you great big loving protector of all in your domain. You noble, grand loving protector of all in your domain. Anyone who has know a Peke will respect and love the breed. So, we may feel a little disappointed that our Malts didn't place as best of group, but now we need to stand behind this magnificent toy dog and cheer him on to BEST OF SHOW...Go Malachy!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry, I was greatly disappointed in the Best in Show winner. At the very end, after a spectacular show in the ring, the Doberman was standing with no primping; she was magnificant with her neck arched. Every other dog was being stacked, held, brushed (Peke) in some way. That Doberman was quality, hands down.

Dobie took my breath away...she was so beautiful and a perfect representation of the breed.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am thrilled for David and Malachy!!! This was his last show in an impressive career of fantastic wins starting with winning back to back BIS from the classes when he began showing. :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

There were many lovely representatives in the BIS ring. I enjoyed watching them all.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I totally agree, a breathtaking Doberman. I would not have been disappointed if she had been the judge's choice. I also loved the Irish Setter. She is in awesome condition, especially considering that she gave birth to 15 puppies only 9 months ago.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I wasn't a fan of Hank, but I sure was of the Peke! I love them...not as much as maltese but I do love them. They're so sweet. He is in glorious coat. It's not easy doing that. I think he's had something like 60 BIS now.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay, that scream you all heard after they announced the winner was me. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: I hope you didn't need thunder shirts after it. :blink: I knew it was going to be the Peke. I still don't like that show look on them, but am very glad to hear that David is indeed a really nice person. Thanks for sharing that Carina and Mary. I was so lucky at Westminster and the Progressive to be able to be with Carina, Stacy, Marina, Manny and Chris (and Mary and Larry last year) who have explained things to me and treated those who met them and their dogs with respect and friendliness. The more I see and hear with my own eyes and ears, the more I think that isn't always the case.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I would have picked the Irish Setter.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> I would have picked the Irish Setter.


Me, too! Or the Dobie.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

The A Team said:


> ok, I was there in NY on Friday.....let's take a vote on who we think should have won...
> 
> 
> The Peke....???? with the dry looking hair???? and no legs...
> ...


Well, DUH!!! The Maltese is majestic, regal and beautiful and full of fun and personality when you get to know him. The Peke is cute with a little monkey face and a smushed nose that makes him sound funny.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just cannot understand why the Peke seems to win??? I would have much preferred to see that Irish Setter or the Dobi win. I saw the Peke on the Today Show earlier this morning and I was truly not impressed. Hey, I guess I am just a bit biased because we have a Yorkie and a Malt.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

i would have picked the Doberman!!!! And i am not even a fan of big dogs but I thought that Doberman was stunning!!

I also though the Peke was SUPER CUTE!!! It looked like an adorable ewok! LOL!!! I saw a close up shot of his big round eyes, how adorable!!! 

Crowd-favorite Pekingese takes best in show - Westminster Dog Show- NBC Sports


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

godiva goddess said:


> i would have picked the Doberman!!!! And i am not even a fan of big dogs but I thought that Doberman was stunning!!
> 
> I also though the Peke was SUPER CUTE!!! It looked like an adorable ewok! LOL!!! I saw a close up shot of his big round eyes, how adorable!!!
> 
> Crowd-favorite Pekingese takes best in show - Westminster Dog Show- NBC Sports


I think many breeds of dogs are stunning. But, I do zero in on the eyes. In humans, too. The eyes say a lot ... they reach into our souls. For myself ... the eyes of a Maltese melt my heart every single time. There is something about a Malt's eyes that are simply stunningly beautiful ... innocent, playful, loving, caring, beautiful eyes. And, their silky, soft beautiful hair. Okay ... I know, I'm prejudice. I could never be a judge, for sure. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I thought the peke's face is so cute. I had never seen one with a black face and silver body - that's a nice combination. I'm used to seeign them in brown and the faces not so cute. Love the big eyes on this peke and how they followed the judge where ever she went. It's like he was putting on a performance for the judge.


----------

